# Offtopic: Mass MBTA and Wifi



## BLOND37 (Dec 30, 2008)

http://www.mbta.com/riding_the_t/wifi/


----------



## Tony (Dec 30, 2008)

In their FAQ, I thought this was of particular interest...

"Due to the characteristics of the cellular network, ..."

Is MBTA making use of an existing cellular network (VZW, AT&T, Sprint, etc?), or are they implementing their own cellular data network along their track right-of-ways?


----------

